# Doubt if this is in the book so Tip #XXX. Bleed them quick.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

All fish taste better if they are properly bled immediately. This is the reason speared fish taste better than fish caught by most hook and line guys. With the short limits we have these days, it shouldn't be much of a problem even for charter boats.

Dark meat fish like Kingfish, Mackerel and even Amberjacks are a lot better if you slice their gill arches as you box the fish. If you are squeamish you can bleed the fish over the side of the boat but you will definitely attract unwanted gusts. Gutting the fish isn't a half bad idea either.

Good fish like Snapper and Grouper taste better and their meat looks better too if you bleed them as you box them. Getting them properly iced real quick is a plus too. If you have a live well that is not being used, throw the bleeding fish in the well for about 5 minutes (Pump on, of course) then put the fish on ice. They will be nice and clean, leaving no "tomato juice" in your fish box.

I do not like to clean live fish. Bleeding them insures that they are dead when you put them on the cleaning table.


----------

